# Look 585 frame bike build



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

To my cycling compadres;
I am about to receive a Look 585 frame.
Since the front fork does not have metal
clamping drop-outs, I was planning to place
small washers (.030" thick) on either side of
each carbon dropout. My Campy skewer and 
front hub nuts have SERATED nuts which will 
bite into the front fork otherwise.
Anybody out there agree/disagree?

Doug, road weenie for life


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

At first I was a tiny bit nervous about the carbon dropouts. Now I'm not nervous at all. That stuff is tough...

I think there may actaully be more of a danger using the washers as you describe. Instead of one potential failure point between the dropout and the skewer nut, there are two.

Look designed it so it would accept a very wide varierty of skewers - including campy ones. Personally speaking I have more faith in their judgement and experience than in my own ad hoc solutions  

CC


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

*Agreed*



Ce Cinquanta said:


> At first I was a tiny bit nervous about the carbon dropouts. Now I'm not nervous at all. That stuff is tough...
> 
> I think there may actaully be more of a danger using the washers as you describe. Instead of one potential failure point between the dropout and the skewer nut, there are two.
> 
> ...


As a shop rat myself I'd advise against using washers when the fork dropout wass designed to have a skewer dropout in it. The six13 models from cannondale come with carbon droput forks and I've seen absolutly no issues at all with them...campy skewers included.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Ce Cinquanta said:


> At first I was a tiny bit nervous about the carbon dropouts. Now I'm not nervous at all. That stuff is tough...
> 
> I think there may actaully be more of a danger using the washers as you describe. Instead of one potential failure point between the dropout and the skewer nut, there are two.
> 
> ...



Yes, there is a danger of the front wheel just sliding out. Sometimes I like
to unload both bikes wheels by jumping up just slighty when traveling
perpendicular over say, railroad crossings ( Rails are beneath road level).
Thanks for your reply.
Road Cyclist


----------

